# R34 with volk progressive TE



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

My plan was 19'' silver LMGT4, then one day this offer came up which i could not think no more, bought it right away next morning. 
so here it is!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I am going to change my pants now . . . .:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

oooooh, thats niiiice!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks gangster!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice mate!! 

I see u got those sideskirts on, what a difference huh? 

Hey where did u get the bonnet?? Were u the one that beat me to it getting it off trademe??  

Does it have undertray to avoid water getting onto the coils??


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Dave, how's your car running?
I bought the bonnet from speedfactory, got the skirts from them too. yes, the bonnet got rain protection undertray.
still waiting for the turbos....it has been over 2 months..


----------



## J44MAA (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very very nice.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

oohhh wooooahhh i like this style. looks really like darth vader.

can i post this pics on my blog? Do you have more?

best thanks

Andres


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

what kind of narcotics do you sell?:chuckle:

Bad ass ride!:bowdown1:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow she's real stealth looking I love your R34


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

cheers guys for the kind input!!
Andres: sure you can, will take some more photos in the weekend.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah cars running good thanks mate  

But i need a twin plate clutch, as its starting to slip more and more.... Geez, spending doesnt stop huh... LOL, i want a new set of mags, front diffuser, and nismo bonnet and i think ill be done... 

How much did the bonnet cost you? Did u have to wait for order??


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

The new master of dark side... :bowdown1: You could even melt Darth Vaders heart with this gorgeous ride, I'm luvin' it! 

May the (evil) Force be with you :thumbsup:


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks fantastic Rick!!
What size/offset are the wheels and what size tyres?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That is not an animal it's a beast!


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

HORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRN!!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn! 

That's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks devastatingly cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Woah. Those look very very nice.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the ride. Very clean and evil.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Stop rite there...!!! WOW...:bowdown1:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

This is the exact same way i want to make my r34 gt-r when i get it, the only thing i would change is to ganador mirrors, apart from that its a clone or the best visual base i can use to make my car!


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bakes12 said:


> Looks fantastic Rick!!
> What size/offset are the wheels and what size tyres?


19x10.5 +15, 265 tyres


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A fantastic looking 34


Terje.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Badass. Nice job. I love the whole car.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

sssoooooooo nnniiiiiicccceeeee !!!!! :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

MORE PICS, OR BAN!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Dynamix said:


> MORE PICS, OR BAN!


What he said 

Stunning 34 mate :thumbsup:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

rickwang2000 said:


> 19x10.5 +15, 265 tyres


Car and wheels look great, but the tyres look too narrow as they look stretched to fit the width of the rim (might just be the lens on the camera?)


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Dynamix said:


> MORE PICS, OR BAN!





DaleHarrison said:


> What he said


+3. More pics, please!


----------



## norris (Mar 25, 2008)

holy moly thats some fu****** sex on wheels dude


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

What a stunner


----------

